# history



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone have some history about simplicity? Are they still in business?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi they sure are in business...
heres a link to their site with their history... 

simplemfg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thank you!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

one more farm maniac..

This is a link to another members site.. he has some good historical photos/info and history on simplicity...





kents site


----------

